# Angry art



## Wistfulpenguin (Jun 28, 2022)

Since leaving Wisconsin I've been becoming very disillusioned. I'm realizing how bad things were and how harmful the culture is in most places. I've been filled with nothing but anarchist anger and I don't know how to get rid of it. I know I can't change anything but I'm going to use this thread for angry art and rants about society. Feel free to add your own art and viewpoints/experiences, just no hate please. Hopefully we can find some solidarity.


----------



## Wistfulpenguin (Jun 28, 2022)

ASL cover of They/Them/Theirs by Worriers


----------



## Wistfulpenguin (Jul 14, 2022)

I got tetanus a couple of weeks ago and called an ambulance because I couldn't breathe... like my husband was doing rescue breaths to keep me conscious. When they arrived somehow they thought I was dead and came down the hill to get me. Once they realized I was alive and conscious, although barely, they went back up the hill and were going to leave. They treated me like I was crazy and assumed I was on drugs and refused to drug test me. I locked up to the point where I couldn't move and they left me half naked in a room alone for what I gather was around two hours. Once I was able to move enough I crawled into the hallway and asked them to discharge me. My discharge paperwork recommended drug and mental health treatment. I took Clonidine which I had already for my tourettes and my husband helped me get across town to the urgent care that had treated the original rat bite and gave me my first tetanus shot just a week earlier. They told me there is no test that can verify that I have tetanus and told me to fill the antibiotic prescription they had given me for the infection that I thought had gone away on its own. I had to take Clonidine every 1-2 hours and my husband stayed awake whenever I was asleep to make sure I was still breathing for 5 days. For a few after that I still had to wake him up whenever I was too weak to open the pill bottle or lift the water container or even sit up sometimes. He had to give me rescue breaths several times and I was genuinely not sure if I was gonna make it. I had gone to another ER in between the other two visits when I collapsed but they didn't take me seriously or help either and I just walked out when I was able. Once I was (barely) ambulatory we went across town to get a walker off Craigslist. I'm still using it and yesterday almost couldn't make it home because of nerve pain and weakness. I probably will be for another month or two. I was already angry and now I've lost the last bits of trust I had in the system. It's okay though I've learned who I can trust. I've gotten a few muscle relaxers and a nicer walker from some other bums and my husband kept me alive and lifts my walker out of camp every day.


----------



## cornelius18 (Jul 27, 2022)

take your time comrade, our *existence *may very well be unwanted especially when we don't follow "orders". rebel, be kind, keep your heart for the suffering and do good work for them when you can, rest, take care of self, plan resistance, educate self, other, learn,...take your time comrade....


----------



## cornelius18 (Jul 27, 2022)

Wistfulpenguin said:


> Since leaving Wisconsin I've been becoming very disillusioned. I'm realizing how bad things were and how harmful the culture is in most places. I've been filled with nothing but anarchist anger and I don't know how to get rid of it. I know I can't change anything but I'm going to use this thread for angry art and rants about society. Feel free to add your own art and viewpoints/experiences, just no hate please. Hopefully we can find some solidarity.
> View attachment 68236



nice work


----------

